# Won in car show



## 05GOAT (Nov 11, 2004)

I entered my Blown Banana in a car show last Sunday. I entered in the GM Class since they didn't have a GTO Class. That sucks because they have a mustang class, corvette class, camaro class and so on. Anyway I won 1st place for best GM car. Unfortunately it didn't pay anything you just get a plaque and some other junk. Since I just got it out of the body shop I guess it has now passed the final test of looking good. It was a lot of fun but there weren't that many GTO's. I like that !!!!


----------



## Ninjured (Apr 28, 2006)

Nice Work and Congratulations!!
You car looks great...

:cheers 
arty:


----------



## UdnUdnGTO (Jan 30, 2006)

:agree Yellow Jacket looks GREAT! Got a car show coming up in late August. Should be fun.


----------



## 05GOAT (Nov 11, 2004)

Thanks Guys  

Here are some other sweet cars that were there.


----------



## Cadsbury (Dec 6, 2005)

The car looks great! BTW, who painted your engine covers? and do they seem to be holding up well?


----------



## arch&69 (Jul 9, 2006)

Sweet pics!! Congrats on the win. Did that SS have some sort of 2-tone paint job? I don't know about that 442, looks kinda blah.


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

w00t!

Congrats! :cheers


----------



## 05GOAT (Nov 11, 2004)

Cadsbury said:


> The car looks great! BTW, who painted your engine covers? and do they seem to be holding up well?


A local shop painted them because the guy liked painting true fire




arch&69 said:


> Sweet pics!! Congrats on the win. Did that SS have some sort of 2-tone paint job? I don't know about that 442, looks kinda blah.


The SS was a beautiful one tone metallic orange. The 442 was actually pretty nice for as old as it was. He kept it stock.


----------



## burnz (Jul 26, 2006)

:cheers on the win even if you didnt get a sack full of cash.


----------

